# Does your cat burrow??



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a Siamese that burrows under the sheets on my bed to sleep. I almost layed on her once, so glad I didn't accidently crush the poor thing. 

None of the other cats I have had have done that.

Does anyone elses cat do this?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My adult daughter's cat, Neko, does that. Neko stayed with me once when my daughter was on vacation. I put him in a spare bedroom, to separate him from my cats. One evening, I went up to feed and play with him and I couldn't find him. I looked high and low -- under the bed, under the dressers, behind the nightstand, in the closets, everywhere. The door to the bedroom had been locked, so he couldn't have escaped. I was at a loss, and I thought, "I've lost Neko. My daughter will shoot me". Then I saw a shape underneath the sheets, blankets and bedspread...and the shape was MOVING. Aha...I had found Neko! I told my daughter about it when she came home, and she said "Oh yes. He does that all the time. I guess I should have told you. Sorry about that!".


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lol! what a scare that must have been. I guess it must be warm. 

Another one of my cats opened the drawer in my bathroom, dumped all my stuff on the floor and slept in the drawer!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee loves to burrow. She'll start from standing up on the floor at the foot of my bed and burrow up and under the sheets.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Many of our kitties like to sleep under the blankets w/ me, but I usually hold the blanket up for them to come under, they don't try to get under themselves. Unless it is Shasta in a cat carrier under the loose towel on the way to the vet. Then she is *always* under the towel.

The kitties who like to sleep under covers:
Snow, Marmy, Blaze, Toby, Mister, Shadow, Louie, Shasta, Skippyjon and Malibu.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

First off, gorgeous coat! <3 Siamese, would match my decor actually heheh! 

Yes and no. I've been training the kitties to stay off the human bed (not fond of shedding, potential for litter dust from tail on occasion, immobilizing their dad, and if stepping in poop by accident yeah thats the last thing I need tracked on my brown sheets), so they don't pull that when I'm around at least, but throw a blanket on the ground and Wesley in particular will often get a running/lunge start to slide under. 

I think I encouraged it since a lot of our play involves blankets on the floor.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

crazycatlady88 said:


>


Kitty looks just like my baby boy when he was little....










I :love2 flame points!!

My two little ones will only burrow if I lift the blankets up. My sister's old girl can always be found under a pillow or a blanket.


----------



## Arc77 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, Im glad to know ours isnt the only one that does this.... Yes, Scooter likes to burrow under the covers, usually just the blanket or comforter (whatever the top layer is) and Im thinking that this behavior came on a little later. He is only 2.5 years old, but I think he didnt papoose Himself until he was almost grown... We call it "Papoose-ing" when he does this, lol. 

Pretty kittys, thanks for sharing your pics, all of you.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra loves to climb under the blankets with us


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo, my little purrito.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

This might be a siamese thing because my Sully does this. Its so cute! He loves to cuddle under the blankets with me! <3


----------



## curiousgeorge (Feb 1, 2010)

My cat does the same, she'll go right down to the end of the bed if I loosen the duvet.

I think it's the same reason she likes to climb into wardrobes (darkness and isolation).


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

She won't leave my side at night either. She is so sweet that when I was in bed sick for two whole days, she only got up to eat and poop. The rest of the time she was laying over me.


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, our big boy Phantom burrowed under the covers of our bed every day! It was a ritual for him...he did NOT like it when we would make the bed. Sometimes he would actually be under the sheet, blanket, and comforter! Always wondered how he could breathe, but he sure loved it.

We got very used to checking for lumps in the bed before jumping in...Phoebe Jean burrows too, more so under the blankets we have on our couches in the family room.


----------



## Loves-her-girls (Jul 29, 2010)

My Samantha started very young with sleeping in our bed under the covers. My husband & I would actually know when she needed to go for her nap, we would just put her in the bed under the covers, a few spins then she would be out. My girls are not allowed in the bedroom yet, they still have mistakes w/ poop on paws, etc. When they get older & have better aim in the litter, we hope they will enjoy sleeping under the covers with us!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Like this


----------



## uhadmeatmeow (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, my cat does that too, especially during winter. Everytime I see a little bump in my bed, I know she's in there. I often wonder about the air, because she's like in a cave, but I guess she's alright, she can be there for the whole afternoon.


----------



## rketto (Aug 22, 2010)

My female kitten Lilith burrows... into me! Her brother doesn't do it as much. But anytime the girl sees a corner, or a hole, she will try to crawl into it and curl up. When I'm just sitting on the couch she likes to try to shove her face under my legs or my arm and she just starts purring like mad. I can't imagine that it's very comfortable but she must like something about it...

Also, every night she gets under my covers and sleeps with me. : ) She is a regular American shorthair.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish Miu would borrow more! I'm trying to teach her to accept blankets right now. I'm worried that come winter, she will be cold. Perhaps I'm making some headway. Ha, last night it was hilarious. I was asleep and moved my right arm out. It hit something and I'm like huh? I open my eyes and see a furry head sticking out from my blanket which I had somehow flipped over from my left side in my sleep. That woke her up so shortly after, she got up and left. 

My god though, her position was almost human because I think she was lying on her side or back, stretched out. HAHAH. It's the first time Miu has shown an interest in sleeping in my bed UNDER a blanket. I don't know about you guys, but that incident was SO SO cute in my books. I felt like I was sleeping with a human daughter.


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Skooma is my snuggle cat. She loves anything she can get 'into'. Paper bags, blankets, throw rugs, dress bags, my clothes, etc. Since she's so stubborn, however, she has a nasty habit of "if it ain't giving I'm headbutting it until I get under thar". Which is painful when she headbutts _me_ while trying to get underneath the blankies. 

Sugar is the one that likes to stuff her head into the crooks of my arms or armpits. It's her favourite spot to cuddle.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

Hana doesn't but oliver likes to sleep under the blanket with me when he can make it fit. He burrows under then sticks his head out like hes a human and lays it on my pillow. My husband once was all LoL hes spooning you!


----------



## lizbeezo (Oct 22, 2010)

Mico loves to burrow! He will do it with everything...its so cute, especially when he peeks his head out to look at you.


----------

